# Lets see pics of your tukey killers



## 01Foreman400

Lets see all those turkeys killers.  Tell us your set up.

The bottom 2 are my main guns for this year.  

2nd from the bottom Benelli SBE with a Rhino choke shooing Nitro 3.5" 4x5x7's.

The bottom Benelli SBE 2 with a Rhino choke shooing Nitro 3.5" 4x5x7's.

Darrell


----------



## rex upshaw

nice collection.  i don't have any pics, but i will be shooting my 870, jelly head choke and hevi 13's, 3 inch 2 oz #6's....i accidentaly put nitro's before.  i guess that was wishful thinking.


----------



## fountain

curious--what size is your chokes for the 3.5" 4x5x7's?  my wife has a 3.5" mossberg with the 20" bbl and a kicks .670.  i was considering trying those shells through it.  i think they will do good--but not sure.


----------



## 01Foreman400

fountain said:


> curious--what size is your chokes for the 3.5" 4x5x7's?  my wife has a 3.5" mossberg with the 20" bbl and a kicks .670.  i was considering trying those shells through it.  i think they will do good--but not sure.



The SBE is a .670 and the SBE 2 is a .660.  This is what Nitro and Rhino suggested.

Darrell


----------



## fountain

yaaaaaaaa for me--gonna get her some.  thanks for the help.


----------



## jca926

01Foreman400 said:


> Lets see all those turkeys killers.  Tell us your set up.
> 
> The bottom 2 are my main guns for this year.
> 
> 2nd from the bottom Benelli SBE with a Rhino choke shooing Nitro 3.5" 4x5x7's.
> 
> The bottom Benelli SBE 2 with a Rhino choke shooing Nitro 3.5" 4x5x7's.
> 
> Darrell




Show off!

Thats a nice collection!


----------



## Wetzel

trkyhntr70 said:


> This is my newest and favorite, NWTF 870, Laminate stocks,
> With Gun Doccs treatment, Indian Creek choke, Hevi 13, 3"2 .oz #6s. Cant wait to let er bark!


Good looking gun trkyhntr70.  How about a closer picture of the engraving?  I really like the looks of the stock.  Makes me want one.


----------



## trkyhntr70

*Thanks Wetzel*



Wetzel said:


> Good looking gun trkyhntr70.  How about a closer picture of the engraving?  I really like the looks of the stock.  Makes me want one.



Thanks Wetzel,
Heres a closer pic of that engraving, It was a tough find.


----------



## Wetzel

trkyhntr70 said:


> Thanks Wetzel,
> Heres a closer pic of that engraving, It was a tough find.


Thanks for the closer look.  That's a great looking gun with the laminated stock and engraving.


----------



## rocket

01Foreman400 said:


> Lets see all those turkeys killers.  Tell us your set up.
> 
> The bottom 2 are my main guns for this year.
> 
> 2nd from the bottom Benelli SBE with a Rhino choke shooing Nitro 3.5" 4x5x7's.
> 
> The bottom Benelli SBE 2 with a Rhino choke shooing Nitro 3.5" 4x5x7's.
> 
> Darrell


Dang boy...I thought I had shotgunitis!!!
Nice collection for sure.


----------



## Dupree

*mine*

#1 is mossberg 835 w/ trulock choke.
#2 is mossberg 500 w/ hastings .665
#3 is my wifes charles daly w/ truglo.

I think I got enough to put one in the dirt.


----------



## TROY70

*Browning Turkey Buster*

Here is mine and the thread attached to make it yours.  I am putting together a SBEII and that is the only reason for selling.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=168171
Troy


----------



## alphachief

Just added these little Browning sweethearts to the collection.  20 Gauge Mag. Browning Upland BPS with nice little 22" barrel and straight English stock.  Weighs in around 6.5 lbs.  This will be my primary turkey gun this year.  The second is a Citori Satin Lighting that will chunk
3 1/2's at em.  This one will primarily be a waterfowl gun, but I know I'll turkey hunt with it from time to time.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Ya'll got some nice shooters for sure.



TROY70 said:


> I am putting together a SBEII and that is the only reason for selling.


What are you trying to do with you SBE 2?



rocket said:


> Dang boy...I thought I had shotgunitis!!!
> Nice collection for sure.



It's not my fault.  I bought all those except the O/U off this site. 

Darrell


----------



## Handgunner

Nothing special, but I like it.

Remington 870 Super Express Magnum - Gun Docc'ed up - .660 Jellyhead shooting 3.5" 4x5x7 Nitro's - HiViz XCoil recoil pad - Topped with a Red-Dot.


----------



## TROY70

01Foreman400 said:


> Ya'll got some nice shooters for sure.
> 
> 
> What are you trying to do with you SBE 2?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my fault.  I bought all those except the O/U off this site.
> 
> Darrell



I have the same Nikon scope that is on the browning,except camo.  It has a 26" barrel and I want to find a 24".  I have compu choke for it.  Did not really like the pattern on it last year, but I am gonna try some nitro's and fed wad controll in it.  The closer turkey season gets, the less I want to sell the Browning.  It is gonna be real hard to beat with pattern and performance.
Troy


----------



## Public Land Prowler

The 11-87 now has a b-square mount,and red-dot on it.The 870 Super Mag looks the same as then,but has a .665 kicks on it.


----------



## Thunder Head

I use the 11-87 in the pic. It is one of the best purchases i have made. The extra short barrell and fiber optic sights on the SP-T model make all the difference as far as user freindly goes.


----------



## Huntinfool

Here's mine.  I decided not to get the whole thing dipped after all.  I'll get it done eventually.  But I figured I'd save the money this year and spend it at the convention this weekend!  870 SPT-T with a Knoxx Tactical stock added.


----------



## Gadget

Browning Citori 525 Titanium Comp n Chokes
Harrington & Richardson 20ga single shot
Browning BPS Limited Edition engraved by Micheal Collins
Browning BPS NWTF Edition
Benelli Super Nova
Benelli Super Black Eagle II,  Rhino .660, Docter Optic red dot


----------



## whitetaco02

Rick, that is a nice collection you have there!


----------



## Gaswamp

Gadget, you need to go ahead and add you a Savage 220 to that collection.


----------



## rocket

Gaswamp said:


> Gadget, you need to go ahead and add you a Savage 220 to that collection.


Let's see your new turkey slayer!!


----------



## Gadget

rocket said:


> Let's see your new turkey slayer!!





Can't show what I don't have, don't have me one of those fancy Savage 220 Gunn Doc specials.....

They are nice though.


----------



## Gaswamp

here are some pics...put it on scales and it weighs 5 pounds and some change.


----------



## Gaswamp

more pics and a picture of the 20's capabilities (scope zero needs a bit of fine-tuning


----------



## Gadget

Gaswamp said:


> more pics and a picture of the 20's capabilities (scope zero needs a bit of fine-tuning




 nice gun!

Didn't realize it was a 20ga, was thinking WOW, how light it is for a 12ga @ 5lbs!!! but still light even for a 20.

I think you made a great choice going with the Burris Speed Dot, probably the best bang for the buck in a open reflex red dot, about half of what a Docter costs. Talked to Curtis about dropping by to check out your gun before you came and got it, but I didn't make it. 

What was the yardage on that shot? 20 or 30yds? .....tight


----------



## Huntinfool

Gadget said:


> nice gun!
> 
> Didn't realize it was a 20ga, was thinking WOW, how light it is for a 12ga @ 5lbs!!! but still light even for a 20.
> 
> I think you made a great choice going with the Burris Speed Dot, probably the best bang for the buck in a open reflex red dot, about half of what a Docter costs. Talked to Curtis about dropping by to check out your gun before you came and got it, but I didn't make it.
> 
> What was the yardage on that shot? 20 or 30yds? .....tight



Guys, this is EXACTLY what Curtis is doing to my little 20.  I just put an old H&R Pardner Jr in the mail to him this morning.  He's drilling and tapping, installing sling swivels, machining the barrel for chokes and installing a grind to fit recoil pad.  She's gonna be a sweet little turkey killer.  My wife is gonna use her for the most part.  But I see me carrying that little thing a good bit too.  I can't wait to get it back...and I just sent it this morning!!!!


----------



## Gadget

Huntinfool said:


> Guys, this is EXACTLY what Curtis is doing to my little 20.  I just put an old H&R Pardner Jr in the mail to him this morning.  He's drilling and tapping, installing sling swivels, machining the barrel for chokes and installing a grind to fit recoil pad.  She's gonna be a sweet little turkey killer.  My wife is gonna use her for the most part.  But I see me carrying that little thing a good bit too.  I can't wait to get it back...and I just sent it this morning!!!!




Post some pics when it's done, sounds perfect for the wife


----------



## Huntinfool

I know man.  I can't wait to see it when he's done with it.  I'll post up some pics.


----------



## JTharpe

the one on top, 20 guage encore


----------



## dorkmen

Here is my turkey killer BL-22


----------



## dorkmen

oh almost forgot, no choke for me not sure how it would help.


----------



## Arrow3

dorkmen said:


> Here is my turkey killer BL-22



I hope your not serious...


----------



## 01Foreman400

Gadget said:


> Browning Citori 525 Titanium Comp n Chokes
> Harrington & Richardson 20ga single shot
> Browning BPS Limited Edition engraved by Micheal Collins
> Browning BPS NWTF Edition
> Benelli Super Nova
> Benelli Super Black Eagle II,  Rhino .660, Docter Optic red dot



Hey Rick did you get that Super Nova for ducks?

Darrell


----------



## 01Foreman400

dorkmen said:


> Here is my turkey killer BL-22



What size shot are you running through it also how does it pattern?  

Darrell


----------



## Gadget

01Foreman400 said:


> Hey Rick did you get that Super Nova for ducks?
> 
> Darrell




Bought as a gift for someone, setting it up for turkey, just bought a Jellyhead for it, getting it drilled and tapped for a rail, then putting a burris speed dot on top. Gonna pattern it with Winchester XR #6, Win HV #5, and see what Kent Diamond Strike #5s will do.


I'll probably be getting a M2 for Duck hunting.


----------



## fowl play

here is part of my collection
Beretta Xtrema 2 12ga
Beretta ES-100 12ga
Beretta AL 390 Silver Mallard 12ga
Beretta 390 20ga
Benelli M1 12ga 21", and 26" barrel
Benelli M1 20ga 26" barrel


----------



## Gadget

fowl play said:


> here is part of my collection
> Beretta Xtrema 2 12ga
> Beretta ES-100 12ga
> Beretta AL 390 Silver Mallard 12ga
> Beretta 390 20ga
> Benelli M1 12ga 21", and 26" barrel
> Benelli M1 20ga 26" barrel





some nice guns there...


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER

*My New Toy (m2000)*

JUST PICKED IT UP TODAY (M2000)    ,  ITS GOT THE X-FULL CHOKE THAT CAME WITH IT AND IT CAME WITH A FEW OTHERS, I DONT KNOW IF I WILL LEAVE IT OR IM THINKING ABOUT A PRIOMS CHOKE, ANY SUGGESTIONS AND WHERE SHOULD I START AS FAR AS SHELL SELECTION?


----------



## trkyhntr70

*..*



NICK_BOWHUNTER said:


> JUST PICKED IT UP TODAY (M2000)    ,  ITS GOT THE X-FULL CHOKE THAT CAME WITH IT AND IT CAME WITH A FEW OTHERS, I DONT KNOW IF I WILL LEAVE IT OR IM THINKING ABOUT A PRIOMS CHOKE, ANY SUGGESTIONS AND WHERE SHOULD I START AS FAR AS SHELL SELECTION?



Try the heavier than lead options, Winchester xtended range, 3"#6 , Hevishot 3" 2.oz#6. If your gonna use lead try the Win High Velocity #5s,6s.


----------



## dorkmen

01Foreman400 said:


> What size shot are you running through it also how does it pattern?
> 
> Darrell



Yes I kidding, Tack driller though.


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER

THANKS FOR THE ADVICE WHAT DO YOU THINK AS FAR AS CHOKE THE ONE THAT CAME WITH IT DOSENT HAVE ANY MARKINGS ON IT ALL IT SAYS IS X-TRA FULL AND IT IS ABOUT THE SIZE OF MY PINKY FINGER,, ALL THE ONES IVE LOOKED AT ONLINE LOOK MORE OPEN?





trkyhntr70 said:


> Try the heavier than lead options, Winchester xtended range, 3"#6 , Hevishot 3" 2.oz#6. If your gonna use lead try the Win High Velocity #5s,6s.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

here's my 11-87 SP-T.  21" barrel, Super Full RemChoke.


----------



## TurkeyKiller

check out my new turkey killer!


----------



## Huntinfool

Gadget said:


> Post some pics when it's done, sounds perfect for the wife



Well, I just realized I never posted pics of it.  It's sweet.  I'll take some pics tonight and post them up.  Plus I got the 870 all finished up last year.  Here's an updated pic of it.



Is it March yet?


----------



## gobble157

Here's my turkey killers....

Browing Gold NWTF 3.5 w/ a Pentax turkey plex scope
Browning Gold 3.5 w/ a truglow scope


----------



## 01Foreman400

TurkeyKiller said:


> check out my new turkey killer!



No wonder your always missing.


----------



## dusty80

Benelli Super Nova (24")
Remington 870 Super Mag (21")
Mossberg 935 Grand Slam (22")
Beretta 390 (28").......(retired with many KIA's)..
....... when Benelli comes out with a LH SBE with a 22" Barrel I will get one.....


----------



## Gadget

Huntinfool said:


> Well, I just realized I never posted pics of it.  It's sweet.  I'll take some pics tonight and post them up.  Plus I got the 870 all finished up last year.  Here's an updated pic of it.
> 
> View attachment 232925
> 
> Is it March yet?





Looks great, did you rubberize the grip yourself?


----------



## Black_Bart

*My new Max Gobbler*

I am loving my new Remington 870 Super Mag Max Gobbler...

Have an Indian Creek choke tube on order to handle some Hevi 13's.  Haven't shot it yet.


----------



## DOCO Hunter

Don't have any pics right now but I use a Benelli Nova 3.5" Magnum with a pure gold choke . I also have an old Rem 1100 20 ga I use at times.


----------



## 01Foreman400

dustin_horne said:


> Benelli Super Nova (24")
> Remington 870 Super Mag (21")
> Mossberg 935 Grand Slam (22")
> Beretta 390 (28").......(retired with many KIA's)..
> ....... when Benelli comes out with a LH SBE with a 22" Barrel I will get one.....



I wish Benelli would come out with a 21" SBE II.


----------



## Gadget

01Foreman400 said:


> I wish Benelli would come out with a 21" SBE II.


 


very satisfied with the 24" lefty, got go ahead and get it, you know you want to......


----------



## Huntinfool

Gadget said:


> Looks great, did you rubberize the grip yourself?



Yep.  It's the rubber dip stuff you can buy at HD.  It turned out great.  I just sealed the edges with a little Goop to make sure it didn't rip off and it works great.

Still gotta get those pics of the 20 gauge though.  It's really very cool.


----------



## Huntinfool

OK....so here's the little 20 that Gun Docc did for me last year.  Finally took some pics this morning.  This thing is quickly becoming my favorite little gun.  He drilled it out so it would accept a choke, took off the old plastic butt pad and installed a Sims pad, added some sling studs and put on a mount for me so that I could install the Burris Fast Fire on it.  

Thing kicks like a mule for a 20.  So I may have to go get some barrel work done.  But it's a sweet shooter and Gun Docc did a great job on it for me.

BTW....this gun is over 25 years old.  Dad bought it for my brother when he was 12 and it pretty much sat in a closet from that day until I sent it to Gun Docc and it is in pristine condition.  It's a youth model.  So it's very short and will be great for my wife or the kids when they get older.  But, until then...IT'S MINE ALL MINE!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Great looking gun.


----------



## Gadget

Huntinfool said:


> OK....so here's the little 20 that Gun Docc did for me last year.  Finally took some pics this morning.  This thing is quickly becoming my favorite little gun.  He drilled it out so it would accept a choke, took off the old plastic butt pad and installed a Sims pad, added some sling studs and put on a mount for me so that I could install the Burris Fast Fire on it.
> 
> Thing kicks like a mule for a 20.  So I may have to go get some barrel work done.  But it's a sweet shooter and Gun Docc did a great job on it for me.
> 
> BTW....this gun is over 25 years old.  Dad bought it for my brother when he was 12 and it pretty much sat in a closet from that day until I sent it to Gun Docc and it is in pristine condition.  It's a youth model.  So it's very short and will be great for my wife or the kids when they get older.  But, until then...IT'S MINE ALL MINE!






Looks like the 20 that I have, bout the same age too, maybe older. What model is it?


----------



## Huntinfool

It's an old H&R Pardner youth model.  Not an expensive gun or anything.  Heck, I probably paid Gun Docc more to do the work than it was actually worth.  

But it's worth a lot more to me now.


----------



## tattooed archer

Mine's a Stoeger M-2000 with a Kick's 660 choke , shells remington nitro turkey 3" -  # 5's with a aim point red dot scope.


----------



## Hawken2222

Here is my Turkey Thumper.  Remington 870 12ga special purpose mag.


----------



## Gadget

Huntinfool said:


> It's an old H&R Pardner youth model.  Not an expensive gun or anything.  Heck, I probably paid Gun Docc more to do the work than it was actually worth.
> 
> But it's worth a lot more to me now.





yeah I have the same gun, mine is 40+ yrs old, handed down to me from my Grandfather.


was thinking about turning mine into a turkey gun like you did but I hate how the hammer is only couple inches from your eye, makes me flinch every time it goes off. Has a really thin barrel too, unlike the newer models, don't think it could take the modern turkey loads, probably swell the barrel or worse. I turkey hunt with it a few times though.


----------



## hummdaddy

*here mine*


----------



## BubbaD

Glad to see those small single shot 20's.

I am going to be trying one out myself this season.


----------



## Gadget

Here's my guns


Browning Citori 525 28" ,Titanium Comp n Choke
H&R 20ga 26" Fixed Modified
Browning BPS Engraved Limited Edition 26", Kicks GT
Browning BPS NWTF 24" Docter sight, Gun Docc custom barrel, Kicks GT
Benelli Nova 26" Comp n Choke
Benelli SBE II steadygrip 24" Docter sight, Pure Gold .670
Benelli M2 26" Rhino .660


----------



## joejack

Heres a few of mine.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> here's my 11-87 SP-T.  21" barrel, Super Full RemChoke.






Love that gun!!! I have the one that came out after that one... Mine has the Mossy Oak Greenleaf Pattern


----------



## Gadget

joejack said:


> Heres a few of mine.





and your too cheap to buy good ammo.............



Why do you only camo part of your guns? Looks like you even did it to that Benelli on the bottom, why not just buy a camo gun if you wanted camo......


----------



## joejack

Gadget said:


> and your too cheap to buy good ammo.............
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you only camo part of your guns? Looks like you even did it to that Benelli on the bottom, why not just buy a camo gun if you wanted camo......



Have you priced a roll of tape lately?


----------



## Gadget

Mr. Longbeard said:


> Love that gun!!! I have the one that came out after that one... Mine has the Mossy Oak Greenleaf Pattern




yeah love that bottom land camo, a classic!


----------



## threadfin-nole

Rem 870 12g with HS undertaker. I hunt with this gun mostly.

Rem 870 12g with HS undertaker. hunted with this one before I bought the one above with a shorter barrell.

Knight TK 2000 NWTF edition 12ga Muzzle loader. Hope to take one this year with this new piece.

H&R 20ga single shot. Threaded for an internal x full turkey choke. Tru choke I think?


----------



## joejack

Gadget said:


> and your too cheap to buy good ammo.............
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you only camo part of your guns? Looks like you even did it to that Benelli on the bottom, why not just buy a camo gun if you wanted camo......



I didnt like the skinny forend on the A5. I put some foam under it to build it up and wrapped it up. The Parker I watched my great uncle wrap one evening and remembering him telling me how he was gonna kill a certain gobbler with it next morning, which he did. He left the gun to me, and though I catch a lot of grief from Parker enthusiasts, Ill never take that tape off. The SBE I bought used for less than half retail. I kept spooking birds whenever I hunted with it and figured it was that long black barrel. I taped it up and have killed a few with it since. The other double is a small belgian made 16. I taped it just to make it look like a 12 and intimidate the turkeys.


----------



## Gaswamp

cool to re=read through this


----------



## 01Foreman400

I sold all those guns except the top one.


----------



## Gaswamp

01Foreman400 said:


> I sold all those guns except the top one.



what O/u is it?


----------



## fountain

Ahhhhh, the good old days.  Things sure have changed around here....


----------



## 01Foreman400

Gaswamp said:


> what O/u is it?



Browning Citori 20 ga.


----------



## Gaswamp

01Foreman400 said:


> Browning Citori 20 ga.



very nice...A friend of mine lets me use his Weatherby Athena 20ga on quail.


----------



## Nicodemus

01Foreman400 said:


> Browning Citori 20 ga.





That`s a nice looking shotgun.

Here`s mine built by Curtis Wilbanks-Gun Docc, with the elkskin sheath I made for it.


----------



## GLS

Nick, I like the simplicity of your no nonsense, no red dot or scope system.  Nice looking sheath.  The Baikal MP-18 is a great platform for a turkey gun-simple, rugged and hammerless.  I can clearly see leaf sights, post and turkey head.  Unfortunately, only two at a time and that’s why I need a red dot in low light.  The first Baikal was inaugurated in spring of 2012 as was the Yildiz .410.  My Mossberg Super Bantam 20 gauge has been gathering dust under my bed and my SBE that I bought in 1998 was trade bait.   The 835 Ultimag is scattered piecemeal throughout the house.  It was my rig in 1990 to mid-1998 season.   My prior guns were an Ithaca M37 12, an Ithaca Mag 10 Auto, a Spanish SXS 10 gauge, and last but most beast is my 1939 Ithaca NID SXS 10 gauge factory chambered for 3.5”.  I bought it in the late ‘70s, sold it to a buddy over 25 years ago and got it back in the SBE trade a few years ago.  I am going to try and take it with me.    I have other guns suitable, but the below are my day in and day out guns in the spring:
Yildiz .410.   I mix this one up with my 20 gauges during the season.




Baikal MP-18 20 gauge.  Gave this one to a buddy for his retirement two seasons ago.




2nd MP18-20 gauge.  Replaced the one above and cut barrel down to 24”.  Sumtoy chokes in all three.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Nicodemus said:


> That`s a nice looking shotgun.
> 
> Here`s mine built by Curtis Wilbanks-Gun Docc, with the elkskin sheath I made for it.



Nic, what model is that?


----------



## Nicodemus

GLS said:


> Nick, I like the simplicity of your no nonsense, no red dot or scope system.  Nice looking sheath.  The Baikal MP-18 is a great platform for a turkey gun-simple, rugged and hammerless.  I can clearly see leaf sights, post and turkey head.  Unfortunately, only two at a time and that’s why I need a red dot in low light.  The first Baikal was inaugurated in spring of 2012 as was the Yildiz .410.  My Mossberg Super Bantam 20 gauge has been gathering dust under my bed and my SBE that I bought in 1998 was trade bait.   The 835 Ultimag is scattered piecemeal throughout the house.  It was my rig in 1990 to mid-1998 season.   My prior guns were an Ithaca M37 12, an Ithaca Mag 10 Auto, a Spanish SXS 10 gauge, and last but most beast is my 1939 Ithaca NID SXS 10 gauge factory chambered for 3.5”.  I bought it in the late ‘70s, sold it to a buddy over 25 years ago and got it back in the SBE trade a few years ago.  I am going to try and take it with me.    I have other guns suitable, but the below are my day in and day out guns in the spring:
> Yildiz .410.   I mix this one up with my 20 gauges during the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baikal MP-18 20 gauge.  Gave this one to a buddy for his retirement two seasons ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd MP18-20 gauge.  Replaced the one above and cut barrel down to 24”.  Sumtoy chokes in all three.




Thanks, Gil. It won`t be long now at all before I have to go to a similar sighting system like you have. My eyes just won`t cut it much longer, and these bifocals just don`t seem to help.

You got some fine shooters there as well.




01Foreman400 said:


> Nic, what model is that?




It`s the Remington SPR 100 in 12 gauge. I`m really wishing I had gotten a 20 as a mate to it and had Curtis work his magic on it like he did this one.


----------

